# Roach Back Topline



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Roach Back Topline

At 22 months, my blf has developed a roach back. Is this just genetics? Can something else cause a roach back to develop? Perhaps something growing in her abdomen, shape of toe nails, or injury?

Anybody have an experience like this?


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Have you taken your dog to the vet? 
Could be abdominal or back pain if it's a true roach back.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a 'Roach Back'. This is a new one for me. Just goes to show ya that we never know it all. Where can I go to look it up? Thanks


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Roach back: an overly arched, convex topline.

For more info Google: roach back, canine
It's also in the Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook; one of my most important dog books.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> Roach Back Topline
> 
> At 22 months, my blf has developed a roach back. Is this just genetics? Can something else cause a roach back to develop? Perhaps something growing in her abdomen, shape of toe nails, or injury?
> 
> Anybody have an experience like this?


What does your vet say about it?


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Saturday, 10 days ago the roach back was worse than it is now. On Sunday 9 days ago she half way pooped out a 6 – 12” string, rope, or feather. We went to the vet on Wed. because I was worried that maybe the roach back was blockage. The vet could feel the intestines up to the ribcage and did not feel anything. The dog’s stools were a little soft so she gave us Metronidazone. Stool is good now. The vet thought maybe the dog was just cramping causing the back to flex up. 

Maybe my dog has always had this and I just never noticed? Pyometra (closed) has come to mind, but she is working, eating, and happy. Her last heat cycle started on 1/20/08.


I do tend to worry a bit, but I don't want to dismiss somthing important as nothing.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> Saturday, 10 days ago the roach back was worse than it is now. On Sunday 9 days ago she half way pooped out a 6 – 12” string, rope, or feather. We went to the vet on Wed. because I was worried that maybe the roach back was blockage. The vet could feel the intestines up to the ribcage and did not feel anything. The dog’s stools were a little soft so she gave us Metronidazone. Stool is good now. The vet thought maybe the dog was just cramping causing the back to flex up.
> 
> Maybe my dog has always had this and I just never noticed? Pyometra (closed) has come to mind, but she is working, eating, and happy. Her last heat cycle started on 1/20/08.
> 
> ...


Did the vet palpate to see if she is in any pain?

Were there xrays taken?

Have you checked her temperature?

If the change in her appearance is recent, and hasn't resolved, I would be concerned too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> Did the vet palpate to see if she is in any pain?
> 
> Were there xrays taken?
> 
> ...


Ditto Jeff. If some stuff came out of her, there may be more up there. I would have done an x-ray with a barium swallow -- this will show blockages.

Roach back is not normal. It's normally an indicator of pain. If she has an internal blockage, she may be fine for a period of time until it literally eats her up inside. I lost one of our most wonderful dogs following the master national because she has fishing line from one end of her small intestine to the other. We tried everything. The only thing that would have found it was exploratory surgery (and she was 11 yo and not "that sick" to warrant it) and MAYBE mri, but again she didn't appear "sick enough" to warrant it. My husband was a vet and he literally did EVERYTHING. We figured she might have cancer. Thankfully we did a necropsy, albeit very very sad results. The fishing line had punctured her small intestines in multiple places and cinched it up. It was a very sad, tragic and painful way for her to die. And she was otherwise in perfect health.

Anyway, the moral of my story is to have it checked out. The other thing it could be, which may be more likely, is a back injury that will come and go. It could also be the result of a tickborne infection (I had this with another dog and we thought it was back injury, but the only thing that resolved it was a round of doxycycline). Back injury can be a little more difficult and expensive to diagnose.

Either way, it's almost always the result of pain and should be diagnosed...

I hope she's feeling better.

-Kristie


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Ditto on the vet check. If you have a holistic cert'd vet near you, that may be worth a try too. I have a great one who does chiro, etc, if and when we need it. If you hadn't noticed it before, chances are good it's new. Anne

PS I'd not trust just any chiropractor w/a dog unless they are cert'd in animals.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I have taken her temp a few times and it is always around 100.09. Since I seem to be obsessed that something is wrong with my dog, for visit #3 I will insist on an x-ray. I’ll let you know the outcome. Thanks for the insights.

Dogs, OCD, and a credit card is a dangerous combination!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Chris S. said:


> I have taken her temp a few times and it is always around 100.09. Since I seem to be obsessed that something is wrong with my dog, for visit #3 I will insist on an x-ray. I’ll let you know the outcome. Thanks for the insights.
> 
> Dogs, OCD, and a credit card is a dangerous combination!


And better safe then sorry! Hope the next visit will ease your mind.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> I have taken her temp a few times and it is always around 100.09. Since I seem to be obsessed that something is wrong with my dog, for visit #3 I will insist on an x-ray. I’ll let you know the outcome. Thanks for the insights.
> 
> Dogs, OCD, and a credit card is a dangerous combination!


Since our dogs can't speak for themselves, their well being is our responsibility. 

My vet has made it clear to me that I am the expert on my dog's behavior and health. Because my dogs are with me, I notice subtle changes that may not be obvious to the vet during an examination...but my vet trusts my observations when diagnosing a health issue.

If your vet doesn't listen to your concerns and lay out all of the options and possibilities, if he isn't able to put you at ease that there is absolutely nothing wrong, and that you've done all you can do....perhaps it is time for a second opinion.

I hope your dog is feeling much bettter very soon.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeff beat me to it & said exactly what I wanted to say. You see your dog day in & day out & know when something isn't right. Both your dog & your vet are trusting you to be the go between. While you need to respect your vet-you also need to be willing to say (& be heard) when something doesn't seem right. You also need to (gulp!) be willing to allow tests to be run, x-rays to be taken, etc. if that's what it's going to take for the right diagnosis. It can be painful on the wallet, but your dog's health is in your hands.

I just came back from a follow up yesterday because I knew things weren't right. I have a great relationship with my vet & she really listens to me-that, & my dog loves her & lets her poke & prod when necessary.

Your dog sounds as though she's in obvious pain. Unfortunately, she can't tell you verbally what's wrong. If you're dealing with an obstruction you don't have any time to waste & she's counting on you to do what needs to be done for her. If you feel your vet doesn't listen or isn't pro-active -maybe it's time for a new vet.

Hope your dog is ok.

M


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you for all the helpful posts. I don’t feel in anyway I’ve received poor vet care. The vets are trained in what they do. I am not. At times I can have an active imagination.

Here is the update on my dog.

I did not take her to the vet again that first week. The shape of her topline was improving. It was no longer bulged up like a cantaloupe with bumps on top. I thought it was my imagination but her body shape was starting to resemble a watermelon with bumps on top. Her stool was again getting looser and then last weekend while playing with both dogs I noticed how pale her tongue was compared with my other dog. We went to the vet on Monday.

The x-ray did indicate swelling of something, not sure what. The Dr. did the blood work up along with heartworm, lime ehrlichia and the next day Prothrombin clotting test. All the specific tests were negative. If I remember correctly all the blood cell counts were low. I don’t remember all the technical terms but her body was producing more red blood cells they were just dying off quickly. On one of my visits I asked the Dr. to draw blood for the Pythiosis Study. He did and I sent that off express mail.

My vet set up an appointment for me to take my dog to a diagnostic center for an ultra sound to definitively rule out pyometra. Good news the uterus is fine. However the liver and spleen are very enlarged. The dr aspirates the masses to send into the lab. We will get those results back on Monday. The Dr. is a specialist in internal medicine with very good credentials. She has seen this before and unfortunately it resembles lymphoma. The prognosis is not good for my young dog.

By Friday afternoon the crying had stopped and I called Bob Glass about that sample I had sent in. Whoa – the blood had a strong positive for Pythium antibodies.

Currently my 52 lb dog is on 40mg Doxycycline, 20mg Prednisone/day

My prayer is that this team of health professionals can work together to save my 23 month old dog. Thank you Tammy for getting the word out on Pythiosis.



Ps if your highly driven dog seems a little out of condition double check the gums and make sure they are pink and not gray and anemic.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Here's hoping for good news/results from the lab on Monday. You are doing everything you can for your dog. 

I hope the medications are making your dog feel better today.


----------

